# West Glacier Park



## Rail Freak (Aug 12, 2010)

Thinking about doing an Amtrak trip to West Glacier. Any suggestions on hotel/motels there?


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 13, 2010)

Izzak Walton Inn! You get off at Essex and there is a shuttle that will take you to the Inn. Great staff! Great little restaurant there! Even a nice little gift shop! They have Jammer tours that take you throughout the park that last all day with a lunch stop included. They have a nice front porch with a swing. Nice little helper base there. There's a decent size front yard. So if you wanna take pictures or videos plenty of space! The EB is a big deal in the morning and evening. It's a great place to stay! No cell phone reception just a pay phone. No TV's or Phone's in rooms. Nice rooms though! If I can I'll stay there again! There is nothing around the area though. There's a nice area of ski trails around and a cabeese or cabooses yard across a bridge where the staff live. But it's neat to check out. That's my opinion!

Good Luck!

Steve


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 13, 2010)

Acela150 said:


> Izzak Walton Inn! You get off at Essex and there is a shuttle that will take you to the Inn. Great staff! Great little restaurant there! Even a nice little gift shop! They have Jammer tours that take you throughout the park that last all day with a lunch stop included. They have a nice front porch with a swing. Nice little helper base there. There's a decent size front yard. So if you wanna take pictures or videos plenty of space! The EB is a big deal in the morning and evening. It's a great place to stay! No cell phone reception just a pay phone. No TV's or Phone's in rooms. Nice rooms though! If I can I'll stay there again! There is nothing around the area though. There's a nice area of ski trails around and a cabeese or cabooses yard across a bridge where the staff live. But it's neat to check out. That's my opinion!
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Steve



which would you choose a) Issak Walton Inn b) Whitefish c) East Glacier Lodge


----------



## darien-l (Aug 17, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> which would you choose a) Issak Walton Inn b) Whitefish c) East Glacier Lodge


I'm going to make a suggestion that isn't on the list -- Lake McDonald Lodge. It's very easy to get to: just let them know you'll need an Amtrak shuttle when you reserve your hotel, and they will pick you up at the West Glacier train station. One of the big benefits of staying at Lake McDonald Lodge is that it's right on the free NPS shuttle route, making it a breeze to get to most places in the park. If you plan to stay for a few days, I highly recommend this option: you'll stay right in the park and will get to explore it at your own leisure.


----------

